
ActFramework: Java MVC Framework Inspired by Play1 - hit8run
http://actframework.org/
======
hit8run
Received this mail in the morning by known and respected PlayFramework 1
contributor Gelin Luo:

It's been 5 years since the community break with the appearance of Play2. I am
unfortunately on the side against Play2 and never come back to PlayFramework
since 2013. Though I've contributed a set of modules/plugins including play-
morphia, play-excel, play-rythm etc.

However I still keep my vision on Play 1 and that inspired me to start my own
project ([http://actframework.org](http://actframework.org)) at the end of
2015. Now I've get the first release published to Maven central repository.
Feel like it is the time to tell other people who share the common feeling
with me on Play1. I guess you might want to take a look:

* Official website: [http://actframework.org](http://actframework.org) * Github repo: [https://github.com/actframework/actframework](https://github.com/actframework/actframework) * TodoBackend Impl: [https://github.com/greenlaw110/todomvc-act](https://github.com/greenlaw110/todomvc-act) * Play's zencontact sample port to act: [https://github.com/greenlaw110/act-zencontact](https://github.com/greenlaw110/act-zencontact) * Video collection: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9Nmeir_4QLJGinjAh8Hj...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9Nmeir_4QLJGinjAh8HjfCQY5yTuyneK)

Looking forward to seeing your response.

Cheers, Green

